# Free Base Ref Sheet



## Throwaway (Mar 13, 2019)

what is a free base ref sheet and how do I get one?

I only know what freebase means in chemistry and street drugs.


----------



## Furu (Mar 15, 2019)

A base ref sheet is a design of your character so you can get multiple views of it. It helps out artist and fursuiting makers visualize your character.

To find one just search up a species and fursona base and it will be all white and black line art so you can color it in. 
MAKE SURE YOU FIND OUT WHO MADE THE BASE BEFORE YOU USE IT AND, DO WHAT THE ORIGINAL ARTIST SAID TO DO. Most artist will require you to credit them when you post it.


----------



## Deathless (Mar 15, 2019)

Usually, the free bases are used for beginners that either aren't into art or are not used to drawing anthropromorphic characters. You can search up "Free to use fursona templates" and you'll get some of the basic ones like this or this and being someone that has used them both, I can vouch that they're good templates.
However, I HIGHLY suggest that you give some kind of credit to the artist who drew the base and to NEVER erase watermarks! And always make sure they're actually free to use and not just sample pictures from a website where you have to pay/ask the creator.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 16, 2019)

Search f2u (free to use) on FA and you'll find a bunch of free lineart that you can then use to design your own characters. Some are simple poses, some are full ref sheets, some are single images, some are full packs that contain multiple options for customization (different hairs/tails/ears/limbs/etc). 

Always credit the original artist. Always.


----------

